# 210Trs And Towing



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking at the 2016 210TRS but have some concerns about the tongue weight. The web site shows that it has a 510# tongue weight with full tanks of propane. I am looking for any real life examples of tongue weight of the 210TRS from people with things loaded in it. We don't plan on really carrying any water, and we don't pack too heavy. Our TV has a 640# hitch weight limit. We would have a WD Hitch installed, but trying to see what people are seeing in theirs. That is close already so a bit concerned that we would be going above the limit.

Any help would be much appreciated.

TJ


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the toe vehicle?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The other thing to look at is the frontal area of the trailer for a marginal tow vehicle. They do sit pretty high now(11' 4"). I tow with the F150 in my profile, and although it handles it, I'm also glad I have a full size pickup...


----------



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

We have a 2014 Dodge Durango. V6. With the weight distribution hitch, I am hoping it will tow ok.

TJ


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Below are the specs for your trailer and TV.

Based on the info I have (it may not be completely accurate) I would suggest that you consider a different Tow Vehicle.

Your rigs shipping weight is with it dry and unloaded. That means no propane or bedding, food, etc.

You will be exceeding your towing capacity, more than likely, before you leave the driveway.

With that said...it will probably tow it! However, my concern...having done a setup where I was at, or a bit above my towing weight, is will it stop it???? Been where you are...won't go back.

Just my $0.02 worth of info.

(my info on towing capacity and dry weight may not be accurate, so this is advice only based on my data below.)


2014 Dodge Durango SXT *Towing capacity: *5,000 lbs
*Model* Shipping Weight​*210TRS *4710​


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> What is the toe vehicle?


Toe vehicle is normally the foot!


----------



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

I have the 2014 Citadel with Tow Package. Towing capacity is rated at 6,200 lbs. That 5,000 may be without the factory towing package.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Cards Fan said:


> I have the 2014 Citadel with Tow Package. Towing capacity is rated at 6,200 lbs. That 5,000 may be without the factory towing package.


With that information, just be careful how much you load into the trailer.

Keep in mind that water weighs just over 8lbs per gallon (8.33lbs to be exact) so if you have 30 gallons on board that's 240 extra pounds. Add to that any propane, probably another 75lbs, clothes, etc. and it's easy to exceed that weight. Again, speaking from experience. We traveled to Florida and our extra weight was just over 1500 lbs. Made me a bit nervous because we were just over our towing capacity, especially if you added the four of us in the cab and the generator in the bed of the truck.

Don't want to be a downer, just want to point out what we chose to ignore and wish we hadn't.

Camping is fun, just don't want the towing trip to and from the campground to be a downer.


----------



## Cards Fan (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback and help. We will have to look around and do some real life measurements of what we put in our Durango and camper. I agree that I don't want to be towing at or over the capacity of the vehicle.

Thanks, 
TJ


----------

